# Mit Spaß in die Woche : Senioren x 14



## krawutz (25 Juli 2016)

​


----------



## Apus72 (25 Juli 2016)

krawutz schrieb:


>



Ich glaube, das ist einfach ein instinktiver Reflex


----------



## comatron (28 Juli 2016)

Apus72 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, das ist einfach ein instinktiver Reflex



Und der hält sich bis ans Lebensende :


----------

